# Your Favourite Endings



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Doesn't have to be the end of the piece, but end of movement at least. Anything that basically makes you go, "OMFG, YES!"

*Mendelssohn*: Piano Trio No. 2 in C Minor, 1st Movement. From 9:29 in this video (especially 9:54-10:05 gets me every time, but listen from 9:29 for the build-up!):


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

'Happy' ones.


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

My all-time fave: the last few bars of Saint-Saens' organ symphony. I can't get to YouTube from work, but you can probably find *Paul Paray conducting the Detroit Symphony with Marcel Dupre at the organ *- priceless!

And, if you get this reference, "That'll do, Pig. That'll do."

And thgere's also the incredibly long coda from the fourth movement of Beethoven's 8th Symphony. Not as much an OMFG moment as much as a "I think it's done now. No, but this time for sure... Gosh, when does it end??" moment.

Piggy, stop prtocrastinating and GET BACK TO WORK!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

The end of the first movement of Bruckner's 4th symphony makes me do that. Except I leave out the "F."


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

itywltmt said:


> And, if you get this reference, "That'll do, Pig. That'll do."


I love the way that line was delivered! 

Never mind work, I'm having an afternoon nap. After TC...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I have too many, but a really cool ending I like to a symphony is Shostakovich's 6th symphony (III. Presto)





The section starting around 6:10 is the grand finale, but what I especially have in mind is the part at 7:04.  That's what I call a WHOOO! ending. Rarely does Shostakovich get that (positively) energetic.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Obviously there are a bunch but the very first that popped into mind was of the first mvt. from the Glorious Ninth of Ludwig van...I read the thread title and instantly began hearing the sounds from 4:17 on ---


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Poley, I warned you... Starting a thread is even worse, because you're far more tempted to check on it than simply replying to a thread, because you want to check on the thread's progress. The thread is your creation, and you want to keep up with it. You shouldn't have done that. Bad Pig! Get back to work!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

The ending of Medtner's 1st piano concerto. Its conclusion begins with that chromatic sequence just like in the start of the piece, and then it plays the next part in a major key. Completely ingenious!

But even more, I love the way many of his skazki end. The one that comes to mind is op 20 no. 2, that ending concluded the business for sure!


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I love the way Rodrigo ends a lot of his pieces particularly many of his endings for solo instrumental works. For example the endings of _En Los Trigales_, _Junto Al Generalife_ and _Zapateado_ from his 3 Spanish pieces...to name a few.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Kopachris said:


> Poley, I warned you... Starting a thread is even worse, because you're far more tempted to check on it than simply replying to a thread, because you want to check on the thread's progress. The thread is your creation, and you want to keep up with it. You shouldn't have done that. Bad Pig! Get back to work!


I know, I know.  In my defence, there have been some quick-paced follow up events with regards to my health and situation since that other thread, which has allowed me some more Me&TC time, though I do need to get some work done this evening!


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> The ending of Medtner's 1st piano concerto. Its conclusion begins with that chromatic sequence just like in the start of the piece, and then it plays the next part in a major key. Completely ingenious!
> 
> But even more, I love the way many of his skazki end. The one that comes to mind is op 20 no. 2, that ending concluded the business for sure!


I Knew you'd choose that !!!


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

itywltmt said:


> My all-time fave: the last few bars of Saint-Saens' organ symphony. I can't get to YouTube from work, but you can probably find *Paul Paray conducting the Detroit Symphony with Marcel Dupre at the organ *- priceless!
> 
> And, if you get this reference, "That'll do, Pig. That'll do."









> And there's also the incredibly long coda from the fourth movement of Beethoven's 8th Symphony. Not as much an OMFG moment as much as a "I think it's done now. No, but this time for sure... Gosh, when does it end??" moment.


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

One that comes to mind is the end of Debussy's La Mer 1st Movement - 
It starts around 7:47 in this video.


----------



## Llyranor (Dec 20, 2010)

Oh boy, where to start. I'll give it a shot.

- St-Saens' 3rd Symphony. The orchestra seems to be winding up slowly for the finale starting near 5:44. It gets ready, then unleashes the brass at 6:05. 6:14 - first explosion; the subsequent accompanying strings are just sublime. 6:20 - 2nd explosion! At 6:49, the orchestra seems to speed up again, readying for the real ending. 7:06 - another explosion! And then glorious ending. I love this symphony.





- Mendelssohn's Violin Concerto. 23:37 starts off light, the violin as though a beautiful singing bird. It seems to rev up its engine at 23:56 for one last virtuosic burst before the end. 24:22 just kills me. Kills me dead.





- Sibelius' 2nd Symphony. From the beginning of this video until the finale (length seems long, but that's mainly just applause). I find this ending to be a slow build-up, which makes it all the more satisfying. The orchestra increases the tension at 1:18, and then starts to resolve it at 2:47. Time stops at 2:58, and then the symphony braces for a slow end, but in such a satisfying way.





- Schumann's Violin Concerto. 8:25 is so beautiful, and the way it transitions into 8:45 (my favorite part of the concerto - brilliant!) is fantastic.





- Bruckner's 4th Symphony. The entire video. The slow build-up seems to bring me to another place. Is this what people mean when they say Bruckner's music is spiritual? I believe this is the part which completely sold me on giving Bruckner a real try.





- Elgar's Violin Concerto. 5:17 gets ready for the finale, and the violin picks up at 5:37, with such wonderful (dissonant?) phrasing. 5:52 is a fabulous moment. 6:21 gets ready for the final sprint of the finale, at 6:34.





- Mahler's 1st Symphony. 6:25 marks the orchestra getting ready. The brass are blasting the main melody at 6:45, with beautiful accompanying strings. At 7:19, the strings seem to be readying for something... something big? 7:35 features a massive explosion of strings - I just love it (not to take anything from the wonderful brass that also steal the show for this finale).





- Tchaikovsky's Violin Concerto. The orchestra picks up the pace near 8:20, and the violin joins in at 8:38. There is a give-and-take between them. 8:58 features a wonderful violin section, which then carries the piece until the end. Fabulous!





- Mahler's 5th Symphony. Strings readying up at 8:38, passing on the torch to the brass which carry on in a big way at 8:51. Like the 1st's finale, the interplay between strings and brass is simply wonderful. For example, the strings at 8:57, or again at 9:07, or the brass at 9:12. One final burst of energy at 9:40, for one last sprint to the end. Mahler sure knew how to end a symphony.


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

I think the endings of most Mozart overtures are fantastic. I especially enjoy the ending of my favorite Mozart overture, Abduction from the Seraglio.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Mahler 2






Also, right now, the end of Beethoven's Op. 2 No. 3 piano sonata (in a very different way). I'm listening to Goode's recording, and oh! That trill in measure 80! It makes me think of some small, bright thing shaking water off itself. So sparkling and sweet and perfect.


----------



## stephcp (Jan 20, 2012)

The end of Stravinsky's "Firebird Suite" and the end of the final movement of Mahler's 2nd <3


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

^Welcome to TC! :tiphat:

I love abrupt endings like the end of this piece by Michael Nyman:


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

The ending of Schubert's Unfinished Symphony is really amazing... 


(looks at himself)

Does it have an ''ending''?


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

I love the endings of both the Appassionata and Moonlight sonatas by Beethoven...

The Liszt Dante Sonata (And also symphony). Also Les Preludes.

Chopin's 4th Ballade and 3rd Scherzo.

Mahler 8 - The symphony i'm lukewarm on, but the ending defies explanation.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

In general I prefer beginnings... but something like the ending of Bruckner's 5th really freezes the blood. It's like the capstone of a pyramid: architechture that devours the individual... Aeneis destroying _himself_ when he finally runs through Turnus... the final leap of faith in any ideology that results in the destruction of the self of the believer... or, a miracle that makes an evil man turn good... ok I better stop before I lose myself in this rant.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

Beethoven's 5th symphony leaves a lasting impression at the end.


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

Shosty did some good endings (5th, 6th, 11th).


----------



## cmhodge (Mar 11, 2011)

The fourth movement of the Brahms piano quintet


----------



## beethovenian (May 2, 2011)

Mahler 1st finale was all grand and lofty but the unexpected fanfare comic ending doesn't sit well with me. 

For the 2nd finale, i tend to associate with images of angels singing while
I'm soaring up to the heavens. I remember how beautiful it was listening to it once when i was in a tall office building with a great panoramic view Of the sky(clouds hovering over revealing the sun above me) and the city below me. 

The fifth's fuga finale was good too.

I also especially like the pulsating timpani strokes in the concluding part of the 3rd mov from symphony 3 and the 1st mov from symphony 6.


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

Note: all of the things I listed are the endings of the entire piece.
A few of my favorites include the ending of R. Strauss's Der Rosenkavalier, Verdi's La Traviata, Beethoven's Piano Sonata 31/Piano Sonata 23/Piano Concerto 5/Missa Solemnis/Symphony 9 lol, and Tchaikovsky's 6th symphony. Oh, and of course pretty much everything Mahler ever wrote as well! I could probably think of quite a few more that I really like but I'm a bit sleepy now lol.


----------



## wiganwarrior (Jan 6, 2012)

Where stars & planets come alive and sing! Mahler 2 & Mahler 8 and the Dona Nobis Pacem fro Bach's B Minor mass!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

If anyone cares to listen, I really love the ending to Medtner's War Sonata


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Come to think of it, I really like the ending to Strauss's _Also Sprach Zarathustra_...


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Prokofiev's 3rd Piano Concerto, final movement. Absolutely the most thrilling ending to a showy piece I've ever heard... the last 3 minutes are just brilliant. The Rach 3 final is also amazing.

Brahms' 4th Symphony, 1st movement. Most epic plagal cadence in the history of ever (I wish he'd saved it for the final movement.)

Tchaikovsky's 4th Symphony, final movement. I don't think it's possible for a symphony to have a more ecstatic, thrilling finish.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Schumann is not one of my favorite composers but the end of his Second Symphony as done by Karajan/Berlin leaves me exhilarated and pleasantly exhausted.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Mahler - Das Lied von der Erde.


----------



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

Mozart's 41st symphony: five-voice fugato (representing the five major themes) at the end of the fourth movement.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Sibelius 6th symphony. A beautifully understated work that ends with a sigh.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Mahler symphony no 8 ending gets me goosebumps every time :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Sibelius Symphony No. 7

Mahler Symphony No. 5

Mahler Symphony No. 9

Shostakovich Symphony No. 4

Ives Symphony No. 2

Ives Symphony No. 3

Schumann Symphony No. 2

Brahms Symphony No. 1

Bruckner Symphony No. 3

Bruckner Symphony No. 7

Beethoven Symphony No. 3


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Mahler symphony no 8 ending gets me goosebumps every time :tiphat:


right!

I like unexpected ending of Strauss's Don Juan.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Rachmaninov knew how to write fabulous send-offs! But instead of mentioning the obvious choices, I'll mention the endings to his two major choral works; the All Night Vigil and the Liturgy of St John Chrysostom. 

Both endings contain the happiest music throughout their respected works, and both are rhythmically driven and stately uplifting.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Many, but this time I"ll mention the last of the 24 preludes in both Chopin Op. 28 and Scriabin Op. 11. They're awesome.


----------



## Stirling (Nov 18, 2015)

Chopin "Revolutionary" Etude


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

The end of _Lulu_ is devastating.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

The ending of the 1st movement of Sibelius' Symphony No. 5 is pretty great. As famous and unique as the ending of the 3rd movement is, I prefer the ending of the 1st. It's almost a good thing that you can't clap after it--the silence makes you appreciate it more.

Another 1st movement ending I like is the ending of the 1st movement of Mahler's Symphony No. 3. I don't think I realized just how "insane" it was. One of my all-time favorites. Additionally, the 3rd movement of Mahler's 3rd also has a great ending--it was used as the finale to Andrej Preljocaj's "Snow White" ballet.

And finally, I would have to mention the ending of Liszt's "Faust-Symphonie". It's divine when done right (Bernstein's recording is my favorite).


----------

